
Adjectives, Uber and Internalizers - kgwgk
http://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2016-06-03/adjectives-uber-and-internalizers
======
kgwgk
I like this fragment in the "Uber" segment: "The basic business plan of
business is:

    
    
      Investors write us checks.
      We do business.
      We write investors checks.
    

That's why there is business. If the investors just wrote all the checks, it
would be philanthropy. This leads to lots of confusion. People are endlessly
worried about stock buybacks, because they think that the stock market should
be a way for businesses to raise money, not to give it back to shareholders.
But it has to be both. If the shareholders never got their money back, then
why would they put money in in the first place?"

